# Trying to get BMI under 30 for IUI/IVF Treatment



## Baxi

Hello Ladies, just wanted to see if there's anyone out there in the same boat as me and if so have some where to support each other......................
My BMI is 31.9 and I can have IUI and IVF but only when i've shifted this weight and got a BMI of 30 or below - yikes!!:wacko: doesn't sound like a big ask but it is. I'm doing all I know to get this weight off and though I've got 32 pounds off I'm struggling with the last 16.
Is anyone else having the same problem???? If so lets do it together!!:hugs:
Much love
xx

Baxi
TTC 2 yrs. :angel:MC Nov2008. Clomid 6 cycles. :angel:


----------



## AngellaHas2

I am in the same boat. I am not even sure what my BMI is. but I know I need to loss weight befor I can do IVF. I wish you and me both luck..


----------



## Deb111

Me too. Huuby has to have SSR op in October to hopefully retrieve sperm and then we're heading for ICSI.

I've lost 7lbs but have another 23lbs to go and I've hit a brick wall 

My BMI etc is in my siggy - can't remember it off the top of my head :dohh:


----------



## zowiey

Me!! Our Dr won't even refer us until my bmi is below 30, I've still got about 23lbs to go! I'm trying to stay positive, but it's taking sooo long!! 

It's a good idea, to start a thread, at least us all being in the same boat we can help support each other!! 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am in the same boat too.
Need to get my bmi under 30 so got a way to go yet, but determined to do it. we are hoping to start IVF next year. I have lost 16lb so far doing slimming world. xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey same boat here. I have had 3 unsuccessful tries with clomid and only have months supply left. I have a DS so no further assistance from the NHS. So those last 2 doses of clomid are all that stands between me and going private!

So I am on Cambridge diet to get my bmi back under 30 again. its 33 right now. I have PCOS so weight is a major factor - I figure if I get my weight down then I have a better chance of actually ovulating! Best of luck to you all. xxxx


----------



## NeyNey

I just wanted to ask ladies, are you wanting to get your BMI down for your own reasons, or are they refusing you treatment because of your BMI? Which would be so highly unfair!!! 

I have a high BMI, and did so even through our IVF and we were very lucky to have success. My Dr did mention that he would like me to lose a few Kilo's and I did, but still, my BMI would have been over 30 when we embarked on the journey....

wishing you all the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

NeyNey said:


> I just wanted to ask ladies, are you wanting to get your BMI down for your own reasons, or are they refusing you treatment because of your BMI? Which would be so highly unfair!!!
> 
> I have a high BMI, and did so even through our IVF and we were very lucky to have success. My Dr did mention that he would like me to lose a few Kilo's and I did, but still, my BMI would have been over 30 when we embarked on the journey....
> 
> wishing you all the best of luck :hugs:

In the UK if u want NHS funding for IVF, you HAVE to get your bmi below 30 or they wnt treat u. If u go private they will but if its nhs there's no chance. So we have to get the weight down xxx


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I'm stuffed yet again :'( I was diagonosed at 16 yrs old with PCOS....and I've always been chunky anyway....I've been on Metformin but it only made me really ill....I gained the weight back and my BMI is high. I'm supposed to be having another appointment with the hospital...I know they won't refer me to GYNO yet because my BMI isn't 30. It's depressing and sometimes I wonder why I bother....I always come back from the doctors depressed and sad :( This will be the 1st appointment that my OH is going to come to.


----------



## Deb111

africaqueen said:


> NeyNey said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to ask ladies, are you wanting to get your BMI down for your own reasons, or are they refusing you treatment because of your BMI? Which would be so highly unfair!!!
> 
> I have a high BMI, and did so even through our IVF and we were very lucky to have success. My Dr did mention that he would like me to lose a few Kilo's and I did, but still, my BMI would have been over 30 when we embarked on the journey....
> 
> wishing you all the best of luck :hugs:
> 
> In the UK if u want NHS funding for IVF, you HAVE to get your bmi below 30 or they wnt treat u. If u go private they will but if its nhs there's no chance. So we have to get the weight down xxxClick to expand...

I want to get my BMI down anyway - I think the healthier I can be, the better. BUT My clinic told me that as I'm being referred from Birmingham, I have to get my BMI below 30 but if I was referred from Solihull they would treat me whatever my BMI was. I'm not sure if there's more to it, but their wall chart said 'no limit' for BMI next to Solihull! CRAZY if it's true :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Baxi

hey Deb,
that's shocking, even though you hear people saying its 'a postcode lottery' for treatment it's not until you get caught being the wrong part of the country that it seems so unfair......But no matter we've all got each other in this because we really are all in the same boat here!! xx


----------



## Baxi

Hi Ladies
Thank you so much for posting here :hugs::hugs:. It's been a really long week in work and to get a chance to catch up and find that I'm not alone means the world to me Thank you xx:happydance:
So thought i'd update you a bit with 'the mission':wacko: .. . . . In desperation I spoke to my friend who does the slimming world class I lost the 30 pounds with, and she has given me the slimming world 'fast forward' diet to do, it's the equivalent of a dieting 'straight jacket' she warned me, but apparently it really helps to get you going if your loss has slowed to nothing:shrug:. So I'm on day 3 of the 7 day plan and to be honest versus some of the things i've tried to do to lose this weight (you name it i've tried it - good and bad), it isn't that tough. If you were wondering about this particular one too I'd say give it a go :thumbup:and I'll let you know after the weekend how I got on with this booster. I've started going to the gym too :growlmad:and though I'm slow and walk rather than run etc I doing the best I can:haha:.
We're away this weekend and it'll be nice to see family and sad to answer the well meaning questions, you gotta love them though (or they'd drive you nuts).
With big love and prayers for all of you my BMI 30+ sisters:kiss::kiss:
B xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

I joined slimming world in July 09 - it really was the best thing I ever did - the first couple of months were really hard but I found the diet easy to follow and by May 2010 I had lost 3 stone and have got my BMI down to 24!! I never imagined I would've been able to shift so much weight in just under a year, I feel so much better for it, unfortunatly it didn't help with the IVF :dohh:

Wishing you all the very best :hugs: x


----------



## Baxi

Thanks Miss Monty for the encouragement on the weight loss - i'm trying hard!
But really sorry about the IVF result you had - stick at it there are only good things planned for you xx God Bless.


----------



## Deb111

Well after losing my initial half a stone and then getting stuck, I've started using my exercise bike and hubby and I have been talking the dog for a brisk 30 min walk every day for the last 2 weeks. Still been watching what I eat and counting ww points

Anyway, I wieghed myself yesterday and I've PUT ON 3lbs! :cry:

Will be interested to see how you get on Baxi


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies can i join?? im way over the bmof 30 mark ive got 3st 11lbs to loose... im not on the ivf waiting list yet waiting for my fertility app in oct but been advised that due to male factor we will probs have to go for ivf

i knew weight was an issue i have already lost 78lbs but there wasnt pressure b4 i just did it for me... you would think with added pressure for baby id find it easy to keep going but im starting to struggle!!! time to get the wii fit back out

xxx


----------



## Deb111

Well done on your weight loss so far!!! :happydance: How did you do it and how long did it take to lose?

I've got about 2 stone to lose and I've wondered the same; why can't I motivate myself to do it when it's for something I so desperately want???

Well I've been seeing a counsellor at our fertility clinic to help me deal with the azoospermia diagnosis hubby has had and we've come to the conclusion today, that I'm not losing weight because subconsciously I don't want to. Sounds weird but ... I'm terrified of hospitals, terrified of the IVF/ICSI process and have real trouble with smears (long story) and have real fears about all the internals, poking and prodding, EC and ET etc. She thinks my subconscious thinks - "If I don't lose the weight I wont have to go through it"

Makes sense I guess ... now I just have to find a way to get round that lol

I think you're doing really well tackling this before you've even been referred. If you can lose as much as you have, you WILL lose the rest hun. Maybe you need to change how you're doing it if your body's got used to it?

Good luck xx


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey! thanks so much. I got fitted with a gastric band 2009 (worst mistake of my life) i lost the first 2 stone due to non eating b4 being banded and afterwards its been a 
complete sttuggle... its really will power that keeps the weight loss falling off

I agree that i need to change what ive been doing body just doesnt want to hear none of it lol i am planning to join curves WOOP hopefully that will give me a little boost and start toning me up!!

i totally get what you mean abotu being scared fir ivf, im terrified and ive only been looking into this since finding out we need it for last 3 weeks, its soo much info to take in!!

good luck to us all! happy i found this thread!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I find it very frustrating as i have a high BMI and was told to lose weight before i would be treated. I have PCOS and one of the symptoms is weight gain and difficulty losing weight.

Short of not eating i have tried everything. I go swimming every night and wouldn't say my diet is unhealthy but i just can't seem to shed this weight.

I have tried to do things like slimming word but always get to about half a stone before my body goes ''ahaha i know what you are trying to do' and just sticks grrr


----------



## laura_cinders

Hi
My BMI is currently 34. Ive recently lost almost 2 stones on weight watchers but was told BMI needs to be 30 before i would be referred for any treatment. i have been diagnosed with PCOS. I have been given an appointment ot see a fertility specialist and wondered if anyone had any idea if i would be given clomid or metformin if my BMI is not under 30?
Thanks 
Laura


----------



## moxie08

Hi Laura -- if you are insulin resistant, you may be given metformin to help regulate your hormones. It will also help you lose weight, when combined with a healthy diet and a good amount of moderate exercise.


----------



## Baxi

Hi Laura,
Well done on the weight loss so far - you go girl :thumbup:xx
Just a quickie about the clomid bmi 'protocol' - When I was on clomid I weighed at least 2 and a half stone more than I am now and my BMI is 31.6 at the moment. I was never weighed before going on it and when I was asking my consultant about the impact of being over weight he didn't seem at all bothered at that stage. So I may be wrong here but it seems to me that it becomes more important as treatments get closer to things like IUI and IVF, well that's been my experience so far . 
Hope this helps and don't forget we're all here with you :hugs:and for you xx:kiss:


----------



## Baxi

Hey Lisa84,
I'm totally with you my body is the same when I get to this point:dohh: but I got to tell you don't give up:thumbup:. I was really upset about my 'rut' but after I talked to my slimming world friend she offered me the SW Fast Forward plan- you can only do it for a week (2 max) and it's a boost that kind of gets your weight loss going again:happydance:. It helped me get off a 2 month rut and I lost 5.5 pounds after a week of doing it and it wasn't super strict or difficult really.
Respect to you for the swimming I'm going to learn - I'm determined despite my seriously ugly legs! Just wondered if you've tried the treadmill at the gym - I find it helps me because you can tell how many calories your burning off even if like me you can only walk.
You stick at it girl, you've done so well to persevere when the going gets tough and please keep us :hugs:posted on your progress because you can do this!
Much love:kiss:
Baxi xxx


----------



## Lisa84

laura_cinders said:


> Hi
> My BMI is currently 34. Ive recently lost almost 2 stones on weight watchers but was told BMI needs to be 30 before i would be referred for any treatment. i have been diagnosed with PCOS. I have been given an appointment ot see a fertility specialist and wondered if anyone had any idea if i would be given clomid or metformin if my BMI is not under 30?
> Thanks
> Laura

When i first went to see a FS i was advised that they wouldn't give me any fetility treatment until my BMI was under 35. I lost 5.5lbs which took me until 35 and they then sent me for a Lap and Dye and i have an appointment tomorrow and expect them to give me clomid. I think the cut off is 35 in alot of areas. I'm currently on a little bit of a fast before my appointment to make sure that i haven't crept above 35 again.

I'm off to join slimming world again tonight. as well. I WILL get this weight off. It means too much not to now.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## laura_cinders

Hi Lisa

Thanks for your reply. Good luck tomorrow let me know how its goes :thumbup:
My appointment is on the 7th Sept so not too long to wait now but i too am trying to lose a few more pounds before i go

xx


----------



## elsie2010

I need to get my BMI below 30 too


----------



## jaykay

Baxi said:


> Hello Ladies, just wanted to see if there's anyone out there in the same boat as me and if so have some where to support each other......................
> My BMI is 31.9 and I can have IUI and IVF but only when i've shifted this weight and got a BMI of 30 or below - yikes!!:wacko: doesn't sound like a big ask but it is. I'm doing all I know to get this weight off and though I've got 32 pounds off I'm struggling with the last 16.
> Is anyone else having the same problem???? If so lets do it together!!:hugs:
> Much love
> xx
> 
> Baxi
> TTC 2 yrs. :angel:MC Nov2008. Clomid 6 cycles. :angel:

Hi, 
I've only just found this post. A couple of weeks ago we were offered IUI, but I need to get my BMI down to below 29.9, mine is 30.3!! I'm going to join slimming world to try to get there, because I know I won't be able to do it on my own. x


----------



## angie-roo

I would recommend the Cambridge diet. I went from 17 stone to 13 stone in 4 months and conceived weeks later.


----------



## Lisa84

What does that involve? x


----------



## angie-roo

I did 2 milk shake protein shakes and one low carb meal ... Usually chicken or fish with low carb veg such as courgette or broccoli. It's a very low calorie diet. It has several steps. It ranges from about 500 cals a day to over 1000. The first few days are the worst. Then ketosis kicks in and your appetite goes. Then you realise just how much people use food as entertainment, there seems to be offers of food and drink everywhere.

It was very motivating. I lost a stone in 2 weeks, then another in the next 4, then 2 more slowly after that. It only slowed down because I wanted to take it a bit easier. I just added salad, eggs, fish and some cheese to it to. I went from a size 22 to a 14. I am looking into doing it again to get the baby weight off


----------



## Lisa84

Is this diet Pricey?? I have looked into diets like lighter life but always found they cost too much.


----------



## angie-roo

I haven't done it for 2 years but it used to be about £1.80 a sachet,
It's lighter life without the counselling . And a lot cheaper so I've heard


----------



## Baxi

Hey Ladies:kiss:,
just got back from the Consultant and am feeling pretty deflated to tell the truth:cry:. . . . . .
Got my BMI down to 30.1 and still that is too much so have to get 5 pounds more off before the treatment can begin. 
Now I know that's only a little bit more but I thought that this was the big visit where we get the timetable of which hospital on which day and all the dates and stuff but hey-ho :growlmad:
Anyway I just wanted to share the painful reality of the 30 threshold with you - not even for *+.1* over would they begin it's that stringent. Though I have to say my consultant is a really lovely guy and if there was anyway he could have I'm sure he would. 
Wish me luck girls I got to get that 5lbs off within 3 weeks! Think I'll be trying to squeeze another few weeks out of the Slimming World Fast Forward diet:thumbup:
Love and prayers XX


----------



## Lisa84

Good Luck Baxi. I love slimming world i think it's fab!!

Have you been doing the slimming world diet previously?

I was a bit like that for my appointment for getting Clomid. I knew my weight was just at the treatable level so i didn't eat for 2 days before my FS appointment as i couldn't take having to wait another month before they would treat me. Not healthy i know but worked :)


----------



## Pusskins

I'm in the same boat but the other way round.
I need to get to a BMI 19 and im 17.5.

I am naturally slim and have very tiny bones.

Its a nightmare.


----------



## Baxi

:kiss:Hi Lisa84,
yep done the slimming world diet a couple of times in the past and this one since Feb. Hit a brick wall with it a couple of months ago but kept focussed and finally my friend who runs it gave me the 'straight jacket' diet for 2 weeks (that's the max you can do it for apparently). It kick-started everything though which is great but I need to get cracking with that other 5lbs pronto.
It's only a little mountain but knocked the wind out of my sails a bit today but onwards and upwards!!
Much love
Baxi xx


----------



## Deb111

Baxi said:


> Hey Ladies:kiss:,
> just got back from the Consultant and am feeling pretty deflated to tell the truth:cry:. . . . . .
> Got my BMI down to 30.1 and still that is too much so have to get 5 pounds more off before the treatment can begin.
> Now I know that's only a little bit more but I thought that this was the big visit where we get the timetable of which hospital on which day and all the dates and stuff but hey-ho :growlmad:
> Anyway I just wanted to share the painful reality of the 30 threshold with you - not even for *+.1* over would they begin it's that stringent. Though I have to say my consultant is a really lovely guy and if there was anyway he could have I'm sure he would.
> Wish me luck girls I got to get that 5lbs off within 3 weeks! Think I'll be trying to squeeze another few weeks out of the Slimming World Fast Forward diet:thumbup:
> Love and prayers XX

You've done so well! How much have you had to lose altogether? It's tough that they're so strict but I'm sure you'll show them in 3 weeks :happydance:


----------



## alilock

Hi All- Can I join your group? My BMI is 33 and I as well need to get down to 30 or below, before i start Lupron. I live in Asia and although my clinic does not have a BMI cut off - ALL of the literature I have read indicates that the lower BMI the better your chances . I am 36, overweight and have ENDO - the only thing I can control is my weight. BUT IT IS SO HARD TO Loose! I need to do this but when I am so upset anyway loosing weight is 2 times as hard!


----------



## Baxi

Hi Deb,
thanks for the encouragement xx. I've lost just about 3 stone - I say just about as I've had a bad couple of days since the Appointment and it was 3 stone but I saw the scales hovvering a bit earlier today. Honestly, really need to get myself in gear before I undo the work plus there's the extra 5 too. 
How about you??? Be glad to hear any tips!
Baxi xx


----------



## Baxi

hey Alilock:flower:,
I hear you loud and clear I'm just the same but you just take one day at a time with the old dieting lark and build on each days' success with another day and another and another and so on and pretty soon you'll be on track for your target weight:thumbup:. 
I've just had a dodgy couple of days myself and your post has really encouraged me to get back with the programme so keep in touch and we'll all look out for and encourage each other, ok??:hugs:
We're all in the same boat here so you amongst friends and we are so routing for you - you go girl!!:kiss:
keep posting and maybe think about counting down the pounds - I'm going for 7 in 2 weeks because I'm on a tight deadline, how about you??
Love and prayers :winkwink:
Baxi xx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo good luck on the 7lbs i hope u make it. Let us know how get on xxx

I have my slimmin world group tonight so cant wait to see how ive done. I think ive done well but dont like to weigh myself durin the week so have no idea x


----------



## Deb111

Baxi said:


> Hi Deb,
> thanks for the encouragement xx. I've lost just about 3 stone - I say just about as I've had a bad couple of days since the Appointment and it was 3 stone but I saw the scales hovvering a bit earlier today. Honestly, really need to get myself in gear before I undo the work plus there's the extra 5 too.
> How about you??? Be glad to hear any tips!
> Baxi xx

I count weight watchers points although have never been one for going to the meetings - it's just not me. Although I'm not having ANY success right now :cry: I lost half a stone about 3 months ago and then hit a brick wall. So about 6 weeks ago, hubby and I started walking the dog a mile and a half every day and I started using the exercise bike and after 3 weeks ... I out on 3lbs! :cry::cry:

I've managed to lose that 3lb again but am still stuck at the half stone. We are members of the local gym but hubby wont come with me (although he really needs to!) and I'm so busy and also find it hard to motivate myself. Being a teacher, I have decided once I'm back at work next week, I will take my bag to school with me and go on the way home - I think it will be easier.

Still doing the walking and exercise bike and counting the points, but getting increasingly frustrated! 

How's your few pounds extra going? xx


----------



## Baxi

Hey Ladies:winkwink:,
No progress as yet with the 7lb challenge but I was right about having put a couple on so it's got to be 7 just to get to target:wacko:. Been to gym two days on the trot now and had some time with friends today which is always encouraging so will have to wait and see (we're good at that though us 'Mamas-In-Waiting' though aren't we:hugs::hugs:!!
How did you get on Lisa:thumbup:???
Great idea Deb with the gym enroute home - think I'll get on to that one too thank you :thumbup:xx
You go girls:flower:
Much love and prayers:kiss::kiss:
Baxi
xx
PS You are all amazing, thanks for all your posts and lets keep this thread alive for each other xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Lost 2lbs hun xx not as much as i thought i had but its going in the right direction. I usually go swimmin bout 3-4 times a week but havent been for a couple of weeks. Me thinks i may have to start goin again. 

Dont know how u do the gym. It takes me a couple of days to recover after goin to the gym lol

im sure u will reach you target in no time xx


----------



## Baxi

Morning all,
just a quickie to say that I'm just 10 days away from the next cycle and although I managed to get a few pounds off to get back to the last weigh in weight I've still not lost anymore!!!!!!! I'm so worried time is running out and I may miss this month for treatment now - honestly for the sake of 5lbs I'm tearing my hair out with all this. Don't know what I'd do without your encouragement though thank you xx Baxi


----------



## Deb111

Hi Baxi

Have you considered doing slimfast for 10 days? I'm not a fan of it myself and the weight doesn't stay off, but it does seem to be a quick fix if you have a few pounds to shift by a deadline. It might just be the quick fix you need??

Wishing you all the luck in the world

I'm back to swimming after work tomorrow for the first time in months :dohh::shipw: xx


----------



## Baxi

Thanks Deb,
I've thought really seriously about SlimFast but last time i tried that stuff it make me feel so sick - i get queasy just at the thought but thank you for the idea there xx Come to think of it maybe feeling queasy might put me off eating all together and mission accomplished but with my luck I'd probably end up ravenous and gain a stone!! Got to see the funny side though. Much love, Baxi xx


----------



## Deb111

Well I swam on Monday and have lost 2lbs this week. Not much I know, but at least it's something. I haven't been able to shift any for 2 or 3 months.

Hoping to swim again tomorrow but it's been a manic week.

Thought you all might like this which someone emailed me .....

A WOMAN'S WEEK AT THE GYM
This is dedicated to everyone who ever attempted to get into a regular workout routine

Dear Diary,
For my birthday this year, my husband purchased me a week of personal training at the local health club. Although I am still in great shape since being a high school football cheerleader 43 years ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try.

I called the club and made my reservations with a personal trainer named Christo, who identified himself as a 26-year-old aerobics instructor and model for athletic clothing and swim wear.

Friends seemed pleased with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a diary to chart my progress.
________________________________
MONDAY:
Started my day at 6:00 am. Tough to get out of bed, but found it was well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Christo waiting for me. He is something of a Greek god-- with blond hair, dancing eyes, and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!!

Christo gave me a tour and showed me the machines.. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in which he conducted his aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring!

Christo was encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already aching from holding it in the whole time he was around.

This is going to be a FANTASTIC week!!
________________________________
TUESDAY:
I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out the door. Christo made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air then he put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the treadmill, but I made the full mile. His rewarding smile made it all worthwhile. I feel GREAT! It's a whole new life for me.
_______________________________
WEDNESDAY:
The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying the toothbrush on the counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to steer or stop. I parked on top of a jeep in the club parking lot.
Christo was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club members. His voice is a little too perky for that early in the morning and when he scolds, he gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying.
My chest hurt when I got on the treadmill, so Christo put me on the stair monster. Why the hell would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity rendered obsolete by elevators? Christo told me it would help me get in shape and enjoy life. He said some other shit too.
_______________________________
THURSDAY:
Asshole was waiting for me with his vampire-like teeth exposed as his thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help being a half an hour late-- it took me that long to tie my shoes.
He took me to work out with dumbbells. When he was not looking, I ran and hid in the restroom. He sent some skinny bitch to find me.
Then, as punishment, he put me on the rowing machine-- which I sank.
_________________________________
FRIDAY:
I hate that ******* Christo more than any human being has ever hated any other human being in the history of the world. Stupid, skinny, anemic, anorexic, little aerobic instructor. If there was a part of my body I could move without unbearable pain, I would beat him with it.
Christo wanted me to work on my triceps. I don't have any triceps! And if you don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the damn barbells or anything that weighs more than a sandwich.
The treadmill flung me off and I landed on a health and nutrition teacher. Why couldn't it have been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director?
________________________________
SATURDAY:
Satan left a message on my answering machine in his grating, shrilly voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing his voice made me want to smash the machine with my planner; however, I lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel..
________________________________
SUNDAY:
I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year my husband will choose a gift for me that is fun-- like a root canal or a hysterectomy. I still say if God had wanted me to bend over, he would have sprinkled the floor with diamonds!!!


----------



## Baxi

Deb
Awesome result on the weight loss - you go girl!!!:thumbup:
You are a superstar!!! You had me laughing out loud with this - i love it!!:haha:
On a serious note I have been getting hubby to drop me off a mile and a half before our village so I can walk the rest of the way home and I think there has been some movement on the scales 3-4 pounds I think - so hey I'll stick at it when I'm back on my feet.......That's the other trial this week - I had a car crash and have pretty bad wiplash and back pain thereafter so cannot work or get about as normal . . . . .but I'm trying to stay positive because goodness knows what other tribulations are headed my way :shrug:but I shall do my best to stay on top of it all - hey what's the choice eh??
La-de-dah!!
Much love :hugs:and prayers Ladies:kiss:
Baxi xx


----------



## Deb111

Thanks Baxi :hugs: and well done you! Not much to go now! :happydance:

Sorry to hear about the car accident. Hope you're ok. Life really is unfair - just when you pick yourself up from one problem and start getting somewhere, life comes along and smacks you in the face with another problem! Hope you're on the mend and back on your feet soon xx


----------



## Baxi

Ladies Ladies!!!!:flower:
I'm pregnant:happydance:!!!! 
After the car crash and battling with the BMI and Stress etc I tested positive!! I only did the test because the IVF was due next week and I needed a day 3 blood test!!
Listen, this just goes to show that at any time this can just happen for any of us!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
I'm no fool mind you, I know that after the crash and a misc we are not out of the woods yet and I am praying for this little one:baby: to make it here safely. 
Since we found out we've only told the people closest to us but I have to tell you that what has moved me so much is how much our friends have been praying for us and I am asking them to continue because we need those prayers!
I hope this encourages you too, with big love:hugs: and many prayers :kiss:for us all Baxi xx


----------



## Deb111

OMG!!! Congrats Baxi :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's 2 fingers to them being so pedantic about you losing that extra 5lbs! :haha:

Do you mind me asking why you had been referred for IVF in the first place? I would just be interested to know what you've overcome to get your :bfp:

I will pray for a H&H 9 months for you and your LO

Look after yourself and keep us updated xx


----------



## Lisa84

Wow thats fab hun congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## Baxi

Thanks Ladies,:flower:
Cheers Lisa, honey :kiss:xx.
Deb, the reasons we got referred was that after the miscarriage 23 months ago we didn't get anywhere by ourselves and to be honest I had a sympathetic GP who I pushed and pushed for a referral. Once we got the referral I got a private apt with the consultant to help us up the waiting list and that kick-started things for us. I see you are Birmingham so perhaps our Consultant is near you too he is John Watts and he is a really lovely unflappable chap. He never once made me feel bad about my weight although I think he said that ideally it would help to be less but no massive pressure and it's in part due to him not bullying me that the weight started to come off (I don't respond well to be told what to do - hubby will confirm that!:wacko:). He got me on to follicle tracking and tv scans and then put me on Clomid for 6 months. Then I had all the other tests including the Hysterosarpinogram before Augusts meeting with him where we knew we had to go for ivf as we're running out of time (I'm 40 Jan!):dohh:.
Please do keep us in your prayers - we so need themxx 
And hey I'll be checking in here too so lets keep this thread going!!
With big big love and prayers my super pals:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
Baxi xx


----------



## Deb111

So I've cancelled the pointless, expensive gym membership and ordered us a wii with wii fit plus! Hopefully I will be inspired to exercise more now!


----------



## Baxi

Hey Deb, great idea with the Wii, a friend of mine has had great fun with that. You go girl!!!
Love and prayers 
Baxi xx


----------



## jaykay

Congratulations Baxi, your news has given me hope! I've now managed to get my bmi below 30 for iui treatment, we're going to give it one last month ourselves before going for it!

xx


----------



## Keep going

Hi
I was a doctor this week who told us that they could not do anymore and could refer us on to another hospital and then spat out a list of things we had to meet before we could be referred- BMI of 30 was one of them. I told her I was over but she kept repeating herself. In the ned I got upset as she was not listening. She then said I could try clomid and when I asked her advice she said it was up to me. I was so confused and annoyed with her attitude. Then when she was writing out the prescription she said I could only take 1 month as she was not sure if giving clomid when i am ovulating is something her consultant agrees with and so she would have to check. Talk about incapable. I just hope that I don;t get lost in the system- but beleive me i will badger them something rotten!

I did ask to be referred now as there is obviously a waiting list and I said if the weight is not down by the appointment then that is my fault. She said no.

Anyone else experience this? Got to lose 45 lbs!


----------



## drakey

HI ladies

can i join please.. i have pcos and think my bmi is about 40 at the moment and im lucky as i need to get it to 35 or under not 30 .. but still have a long long way to go and need to shift around 3 stone.... i just lack motivation with food, i like it too much haha. 
think im going to stick to soups and sugar free jelly and beans on toast kind of thing. i have an appt with the endocrinologist in 2 weeks so need to have shifted a bit of weight by then. 
im not ovulating and have very erratic periods, me and my dp hav been ttc for 2 yrs now :( 
hope your all well xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Drakey i know howu feel when u need to lose weight to be treated. I also had to get mine to under 35 not 30 (might be a yorkshire thing haha) 

Have u tried Slimmin World? Im like u i LOVE food and Slimmin world is the only diet that works for me coz i can still eat and its dead easy to follow xx


----------



## drakey

Hi Lisa

no i havnt tryed slimming world, whats tht one involve? i have tryed cambridge diet which lasted approx 3 days ha! 
yep it is crap tht we need to loose weight in order to get treated, i would say loosing weight is one of the hardest things to do! and yet docs say it like its easy! lol 
it must be a yorkshire thing, dnt know what i would do if they said get it below 30! lol xx


----------



## Deb111

I'm loving the wii and the wii fit! Hoping it will make a difference but too soon to tell. I went jogging in my pyjamas this morning! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Its hard to explain but i would definately recommend it. If u go the website it will show u where your nearest group is and may explain a little bit about how it works. The groups are fab though and will tell u how it works. 

I had homemade curry rice and chips lat night and a full breakfast this mornin and its allowed and will still lose weight. I would seriously recommend it xx


----------



## drakey

oh yeah will have a look on the website, thanks. whts ur ttc story? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Sorry not been on much. Been working every hr god sends and im exhausted with stressing over these cuts happening in funding etc and worrying it might be LWH next... my diet is ok for most the wk then the wkend lets me down as i work right thru most wkends and eat choc or snacks. I am trying my best tho to get my BMI down below 30 by end of Jan so we can get on that waiting list. I think its crap u cnt even go on the list before... its around 4mths long here and i would of well got my bmi below 30 within 4 mths...??

Hope everyone else is doing well. Ooh i am doing SW btw  xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I find SW so easy to do its fab!!

I have PCOS and dont ovulate and that is the long and shory of my story. I start Clomid next week :) Whats your story? x


----------



## drakey

Been ttc now for 2 yrs, have pcos and very irregular, sometimes non existant af's lol so waiting for af to start clomid. seeing my endocrinologist a week on wednesday, see if he can give me something to kick start af. also trying to get my bmi to 35 so tht can go dwn the egg share ivf route if need be xx


----------



## Lisa84

I have to get mine below 35 before they would even give me Clomid. 

Its weird u mentioned egg share coz me and my OH discussed this for the first time last week durin a 'what we will do if Clomid doesnt work' conversation. I have always been wary but its a good way of gettin IVF cheaper and i think if i could help someone in a similar situation that we are in that can only be a good thing xx


----------



## drakey

yeh, my friend who has been struggling to conceive for about 2-3 yrs has just done the ivf egg sharing route and has been a total success. so its nice to know someone who has been through it and she rates it 100%. so that is deffo on the cards once i got my weight down too and i questioned how much it would cost all in all and its only 1200, which i dnt think is bad at all... just gtta get the weight off first! lol xx


----------



## drakey

got on the scales this morning and i have had a nice 5lb loss :) so its givin me determination to carry on :) hope every one is ok xx


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi can i join in?
i have to get my BMI under 35, so need to lose about 10lbs to get to that point but would like to lose quite a bit more to really be happy before we start IUI treatment in the spring


----------



## Blue Rainbow

Hi can i join you all, i have to get my bmi down to 30 or below before my next appointment at the the of november, at the moment its 31.6 if i can do this i can hopefully start IVF in January. Im doing weight watchers and i am trying to be really strict with myself.

Amanda x


----------



## africaqueen

Blue Rainbow said:


> Hi can i join you all, i have to get my bmi down to 30 or below before my next appointment at the the of november, at the moment its 31.6 if i can do this i can hopefully start IVF in January. Im doing weight watchers and i am trying to be really strict with myself.
> 
> Amanda x

Hi 

Did they put u on the waiting list before ur bmi was below 30?? thats what i want to happen but they wont :-( xxx


----------



## zowiey

africaqueen said:


> Blue Rainbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi can i join you all, i have to get my bmi down to 30 or below before my next appointment at the the of november, at the moment its 31.6 if i can do this i can hopefully start IVF in January. Im doing weight watchers and i am trying to be really strict with myself.
> 
> Amanda x
> 
> Hi
> 
> Did they put u on the waiting list before ur bmi was below 30?? thats what i want to happen but they wont :-( xxxClick to expand...

My doctor won't even begin the referral until my BMI is below 30. I understand why, but I think I need to know something is happening and moving forward, I'm beginning to loose hope, as I have nothing solid to work towards, whereas if she had started the referral I wouldn't have a choice and I would know things are moving forward. Oh well!! Hopefully it will be us soon!

xxx


----------



## vicki.mummy

my doctor referred me on the provisal that is get my BMI under 35...... maybe it's different for IVF.


----------



## drakey

my weigh in tomorrow, fingers crossed for a gd loss xx


----------



## Lisa84

Where are you getting weighed? Did you join a club or are you going to do it your own? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I got weighed at Dr's and lost 1lb since last weigh in wks ago... so rubbish really but still managed to lose 10% of weight since middle of may... i am back on SW now and made a healthy lunch for work tomorrow  How much weight does everyone need to lose to get their bmi below 30? I have stalled but im kick starting again tomorrow and determined to do it by end of Jan xxx


----------



## drakey

hi lisa

doing it on my own and i have lost 10lb in just over a week :) so happy about that... started going swimming too so im very achy today xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Wow thats amazing!!! Well done and keep it up xx


----------



## drakey

Thank you Lisa, its hard going but i am determined to stick to it at the moment. Hope your ok? xx


----------



## annmc30

hi ladys im in the same boat i had 2 loss 4stone last yr 2 start ivf i did it had ivf got bfp then mc at 16wks so now ive got 2 loss the 2 stone ive put on by dec when i go bck to the clinic the way i did it was healthy eating but also metformin and Orlistat


----------



## drakey

im on metformin at the moment only my 2nd day and seem to hv had my first side effect dioreaha!... hw was u when u was on it?? xxx


----------



## Baxi

Hi Ladies,:flower:
sorry it's been such a while since popping by - we've had quite a few adventures with Our Little Blessing:baby: but hopefully on firmer ground now . . . . .
:happydance:Well done JayKay on the weight loss I hope the IUI works a treat for you xx
KeepGoing do stick at it babe:thumbup:, Lisa84 and myself cracked it with Slimming World, all told I lost 3 stone with them and I didn't miss out on anything. You can do this! As for your GP - what the heck is her problem??? As a last resort have you thought about seeing another GP in the practice, there's about 6 in ours and the 2 I see often disagree about the same things leaving me totally confused :wacko:but I've learned who to see for which things now. You don't have to just put up with an unsupportive Dr - could be though that she just needs to understand your committment to getting help, so you just keep on keeping on at her she's there to support your health and welfare!! And most of all I hope the clomid works out and if needed she lets you have another couple of months on it. Be strong Sweetie and stick to your guns xx:hugs::hugs:
Drakey - please have a look at Slimming World too:winkwink:, if you go to the website it will give you a free sample menu for you to try out and a dear friend of mine with a lot of weight to lose got started with it from this and is doing great now. You needn't ever starve yourself skinny, with Slimming World I ate healthier than ever without being bored or missing treats now and then. You can do it :hugs::hugs:xx
Loads of love and prayers ladies:kiss::kiss:
Baxi


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girls just a question... Is it true your BMI has to be between 19-30 and if even 1 over they wont do IVF i am panicing as i have PCOS and find it hard to lose weight i've already lost 3 and half stone now very hard coming off but is staying fingers crossed... but i've still another stone or so to go and seemed to hit a brick wall. we have been referred to FS and i wanted to get the weight down before we get the appointment so it wont hold us back.. has anyone got any good tips? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, not been in here for a while but wanted to say well done to us all and good luck with losing the rest of the weight and with appts etc!

We have our 1st appt at the IVF clinic on the 19th and i have lost over 3 stones but still have 10lbs to go, so i am going to be doing 3 days of fasting before the appt to drop lbs fast and its safe for 3 days just to have fruit, veg and water so il be doing that and flushing my system out! lol. xxx


----------



## Missus_L

wifeyw said:


> Hi girls just a question... Is it true your BMI has to be between 19-30 and if even 1 over they wont do IVF i am panicing as i have PCOS and find it hard to lose weight i've already lost 3 and half stone now very hard coming off but is staying fingers crossed... but i've still another stone or so to go and seemed to hit a brick wall. we have been referred to FS and i wanted to get the weight down before we get the appointment so it wont hold us back.. has anyone got any good tips? xx

I am too in the same boat as you, lost about the same as you but I still need to lose another 2 stone to get to my BMI of 30. I also have PCOS and find it difficult to lose weight too (its taken me 3 years to lose the 3 1/2 stone). I am currently on metformin and I am looking at joining SW to try and shift more weight. Good luck to all!! x


----------



## Baxi

Hi Ladies,
I know things have been a bit quiet on this thread lately but I just wanted to put a message of hope and positivity. . . . . .Our little boy arrived safely 11 days over due in June of this year and he is fine!!! He is the love of my life and every diet and test and treatment was worth it. So don't any of you lose heart, just stick with the weight loss get any and all the treatment you need and be Blessed, you will indeed get there in the end. It worked out for me so it can for you too.
Much love, prayers and God Bless you
Baxi xx


----------



## Deb111

HUGE congratulations Baxi - I can't believe how quickly the time has gone!!! I'm starting BCP for a couple of weeks then I will be sniffing and hoping the mTESE finds some sperm! :thumbup:


----------

